# Housing baby boys.



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi guys the main problem I am having is I can only buy these bins (all smaller bins for some reason are very expensive)
http://search.thewarehouse.co.nz/m/prod ... KU=1270662
http://search.thewarehouse.co.nz/m/prod ... KU=1205994

And im having trouble housing baby boys as I keep having them kill each others I refuse culling. I don't really care if I sell them but im jut having problems housing because they are fine one day and killing each other the next.

I can't find small cages and im tempted to take out what im keeping and leaving the males together (on other side of room so they can't smell females...feed, clean cages etc.. of them first to make sure I don't smell of females.. And then see who survives.
Noone is buying bucks anyway and my wildlife rescue now has turned and said they dont want them.
Or is there some easy cage thats not a tank that is very small and cheap I can house the single bucks in to sell off cheaply? I mean I would need to buy about 20 so they need to be about $5 each (£2.57, €3.12)
Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Just thought I'd mention, if you head to the warehouse, they have 60L tubs for around $16 when on sale and if you keep an eye out, you can get 20L tubs for around $7 when on sale.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks! I get my 60L and 40L for $10 when on special and buy alot of them! 
I use 60L for almost eveyone except 40L I place my breeding bucks.


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

another cheap way for housing is DIY cages. You could use old furniture like the ones on the side of the road. Theres lots of tutorials on youtube.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

FranticFur said:


> another cheap way for housing is DIY cages. You could use old furniture like the ones on the side of the road. Theres lots of tutorials on youtube.


Thanks for the idea but I cannot do so.
I use limited bedding and wooden shelves was an idea I though about before this thread but they would be so hard to clean and make doors for.
I might jut stick with bins in the mean time


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Miceandmore64 said:


> I can't find small cages and im tempted to take out what im keeping and leaving the males together (on other side of room so they can't smell females...feed, clean cages etc.. of them first to make sure I don't smell of females.. And then see who survives.
> Noone is buying bucks anyway and my wildlife rescue now has turned and said they dont want them.


This is completely disgusting and animal cruelty!, leaving bucks together who you know will most likely fight and see who is left alive because you can't find cheap cages and don't want to cull.

If you cant provide for there needs or cant cull to prevent them having to suffer you shouldn't breed, simple as that.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Storage boxes are the cheapest I've found. In a pinch I habe deep cat litter trays I put mesh over the top. I use them to house a spair buck I'm holding on to to enter in a show or give to another breeder.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Miceandmore64: What you are proposing is not a humane and viable option. You need to separate those bucks or humanely cull them. There is no good reason not to. Ask your parents for help - they must be aware of what is happening. This problem will only get worse with further breedings, so you need to find a solution ASAP.


----------



## Apex (Apr 12, 2014)

Culling is so much more humane than allowing them to kill each other  
There are a few very quick and humane methods. No suffering necessary.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

The answer is plain,stop breeding or start culling humanely.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

As others have pointed out what you are doing is animal cruelty. As you are looking for small tubs then visit lowes or other such establishments and buy the large cat litter trays and timber and hardware cloth and build a rack makes for very easy cleaning and the trays are of sufficient size to house mice in.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

All of the things mentioned I do not do. Once I had males getting along and have done it successfully before and then they turned on each other. I have been saving up for some new cages and will get them and make them up before I get any new mice or breed anymore.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Miceandmore64 said:


> And im having trouble housing baby boys as I keep having them kill each others I refuse culling. I don't really care if I sell them but im jut having problems housing because they are fine one day and killing each other the next.


I'm sorry but you clearly stated that you do in fact have males together who are fighting to the death. I'm going to lock this thread as it isn't productive and may become inflammatory.


----------

